# ***New Raft Trailers***



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

We are proud to anounce that we are offering two models of raft trailers designed by and for serious boaters. These trailers are designed for those who want a Premium trailer built for the abuse of outfitter style trips. i.e. not the cheapest thing that will roll down the road

We currently have a 7x12 in stock and ready for its new home today. 

Visit us at whitewaterworthy.com
and
"Like/Follow" us on Facebook.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

bump


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Now available at Sawyer Station in Gold Hill, Oregon! Sawyer Paddles and Oars are participating in Gold Dust Days Parade this Sunday. If your in that area Stop by and take a look.


----------

